# Raptobike Tilting trike



## Scoosh (23 Feb 2011)

A wee vijo for you.

Retro-fit too !


----------



## tongskie01 (24 Feb 2011)

scoosh said:


> A wee vijo for you.
> 
> Retro-fit too !



interesting. i got to get one and fit it on my raptobike


----------



## Fiona N (24 Feb 2011)

I don't understand - why would you add two wheels so closely spaced and all the tilting stuff? I can't see any real benefits but lots of cons


... maybe just another boy's toy


----------



## tongskie01 (24 Feb 2011)

Fiona N said:


> I don't understand - why would you add two wheels so closely spaced and all the tilting stuff? I can't see any real benefits but lots of cons
> 
> 
> ... maybe just another boy's toy



something to do with cornering. it will act more like a bike rather than a trike. cornering better without loss of speed.


----------



## BenM (24 Feb 2011)

depending on the stiffness of the tilt mechanism you could probably stop pretty much like a trike as well - so no falling off at lights


----------



## tongskie01 (24 Feb 2011)

BenM said:


> depending on the stiffness of the tilt mechanism you could probably stop pretty much like a trike as well - so no falling off at lights




somewhere in the middle then.


----------



## Riding in Circles (24 Feb 2011)

May well extend some owners riding seasons, it is good to see manufacturers trying new things.


----------



## henshaw11 (24 Feb 2011)

Rather less chance of winding up on yer backside in icy weather, I'd expect...


----------



## Fiona N (25 Feb 2011)

Catrike UK said:


> May well extend some owners riding seasons, it is good to see manufacturers trying new things.



Well, the rear wheels would fit more easily in the wheel ruts (both wheels in one rut that is, the 'central reservation' is too high to have a wheel in each) in the snow than the WIndcheetah front wheels, I suppose. But I'm still not convinced


----------



## Tigerbiten (25 Feb 2011)

I'm not sure but from reading about this on other forums, its going to get a full fairing.
That way you may end up with the best of both worlds.
Faster corning due to not lifting the inside wheel than a non-tilting trike and more stability in cross winds than on two wheels.
If so it could be ........


----------



## Riding in Circles (25 Feb 2011)

Fiona N said:


> Well, the rear wheels would fit more easily in the wheel ruts (both wheels in one rut that is, the 'central reservation' is too high to have a wheel in each) in the snow than the WIndcheetah front wheels, I suppose. But I'm still not convinced




I was really thinking for existing owners who got nervous of the winter wet rather than snow.


----------

